# شرح بالصور كيف تعمل import و export فى البريمافيرا ووفر جهد رهيب



## مهندس من مصر (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوه الاعزاء كما تعلمون جميعا ان التعامل مع البريمافيرا اصعب كثيرا من التعامل مع الاكسيل من حيث النسخ و اللصق و كذا .

معى الان طريقه سنستفيد بها جميعا ان شاء الله 

لو فرضنا ان عندك برنامج زمنى على البريمافيرا وتريد تحميل التكلفه و الموارد البشريه و المدد الزمنيه وخلافه يمكنك الان ان تحمل البرنامج فى دقائق على الاكسيل و بعدين تدخل كل البيانات الى البريمافيرا 

الموضوع ببساطه انك بتاخد قاعدة البيانات بتاعت البريمافيرا وتحدثها على الاكسيل وترجعها للبريمافيرا تانى 

اسيبكم مع الشرح .. و فى انتظار ردودكم

رابط شرح بالصور كيفية استخراج قاعدة بيانات البريمافيرا
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZLKcmJurY6ycluKnY6qhkZSnYKybmJqo3

رابط شرح بالصور كيفية ادخال قاعدةالبيانات بعد التعديل للبريمافيرا وتحديث كل الانشطه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Y6yhm5uqY7KampzzY6qZnJGlY6eblpw=1


----------



## مهندس من مصر (22 فبراير 2008)

لاى استفسارات انا موجوووووووووووووود فى الخدمه


----------



## mmi_arch (22 فبراير 2008)

مجهود رائع ومميز، ألف شكر
مع الأسف الرابط الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## ashrafemara (22 فبراير 2008)

مع خالص شكري
وآمل رفع الرابط الثاني لانه بالفعل لايعمل


----------



## مهندس من مصر (22 فبراير 2008)

الرابط الثانى 
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z7KfnZWmaqqanOKnZKqhkZSnYaybnZuo4


----------



## محب الشرقية (22 فبراير 2008)

تشكر أخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmi_arch (22 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر ومانتحرمش زوقك


----------



## مهندس من مصر (24 فبراير 2008)

أى خدمه يا شباب


----------



## سيد طه محمد (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أنا كنت هجنن على الموضوع ده ألف شكر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 فبراير 2008)

مشاركتك رائعة أسلوبك سهل وممتع أعتقد أننى سألتك فى مشاركتك برنامج زمنى عن الأستفادة من Excel لخدمة البريمافيرا وكانت الأجابة أكثر من رائعة وسؤالى ليكتمل فهمى للموضوع هل لك أن تبدء من البداية بالعمل على برنامج Excel بما فى ذلك العلاقات ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بتصديرها للبريمافيرا دون البدء ببريمافيرا على فكرة هناك مشروع تقدم بة أحد الطلاب بالجامعة الأمريكية أستخدم فية الأكسل لبدء عملة وللأسف حاولت الوصول الية ولم أفلح أذا كان ممكن نتعاون أنا تحت أمرك


----------



## wessamahmed (25 فبراير 2008)

ايه الجمال ده 
الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندس من مصر (3 مارس 2008)

الاخ محمود حازم عياد هحاول اعرف ازتى نعمل العلاقات على الاكسل و ارد على حضرتك


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

تشكر أخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على نشر الخبرة 
و أرجو الله أن يعيننى على نشر خبرات أود أن أبلغها لآخوانى للآهمية


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على نشر الخبرة 
و أرجو الله أن يعيننى على نشر خبرات أود أن أبلغها لآخوانى للآهمية


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 أبريل 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> مشاركتك رائعة أسلوبك سهل وممتع أعتقد أننى سألتك فى مشاركتك برنامج زمنى عن الأستفادة من Excel لخدمة البريمافيرا وكانت الأجابة أكثر من رائعة وسؤالى ليكتمل فهمى للموضوع هل لك أن تبدء من البداية بالعمل على برنامج Excel بما فى ذلك العلاقات ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بتصديرها للبريمافيرا دون البدء ببريمافيرا على فكرة هناك مشروع تقدم بة أحد الطلاب بالجامعة الأمريكية أستخدم فية الأكسل لبدء عملة وللأسف حاولت الوصول الية ولم أفلح أذا كان ممكن نتعاون أنا تحت أمرك


المشاركة جميلة ومفيدة تسلم مجهودك 
كبيرنا المهندس محمود حازم فعلا يوجد ملف يسمى SDK بي excel يستخدم لعمل البرنامج الزمني كاملا منه بي تحميل الالانشطة والموارد وتكلفة وغيرة سابحث عنه ولكنه يعمل مع P6


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

تشكر أخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 أبريل 2008)

*أرجو أن يوفقكم الله للحصول على sdk*

عزيزى المهندس الجنزورى ومهندس من مصر 
أشكر أهتمامكم بالموضوع وأنا شخصيا" فى الأنتظار على أحر من الجمر للوصول إلى هذا البرنامج
للتسهيل على مهندسى تخطيط المشاريع 
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## almalak (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## almalak (23 أبريل 2008)

تحياتي لك علي هذا الابداع 

في انتظار المزيد


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على الطريقه الممتازه


----------



## gearbox (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (21 مايو 2008)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## مهندس إدارة (21 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء يوجد علي نفس سي دي البريمافيرا سواء 3 او 6 ملفات اكسيل جاهزة تستخرج المعلومات من البريمافيرا او ترسلها اليها ومنها يمكن تغيير واضافة اي شيء للبرنامج وتعديل العلاقات والانشطة هذه الملفات موجودة لدي إذا كنتم تريدونها ويمكنني شرح طريقة استخدامها اذا اراد احد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 مايو 2008)

ياريت يا باشا


----------



## Jamal (22 مايو 2008)

اشكر كل من ساهم وشارك
ويا ريت نستفيد من خبرات العظماء امثالكم
نحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس إدارة (22 مايو 2008)

نبدأ أولا ببريمافيرا 3 علي السي دي الخاص بالمصدر داخل الملفات التالية
P3.1\P3. V3.1\Support\UTILS\EXCEL
نجد ملفين هامين جدا وقد ارفقتهم في المشاركة واحد مسئول عن نقل بيانات الانشطة من انشطة وموارد وتكويد...الخ والاخر مسئول عن نقل بيانات المشروع من Dectionaries مثل قاموس الموارد
http://www.4shared.com/file/48502202/f1112e92/ACTIVITY.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/48502276/b93d7c4c/PROJECT.html

الملفين يعملوا عن طريق مجموعة من الماكرو تقوم بالدخول للبريمافيرا وجلب البيانات وإذا كنت تواجه مشكلة في اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر يمكنك استخدام الملفات والبريمافيرا مفتوحة ويوجد عمودين في كلا من الملفين عمود Get يحضر البيانات وعمود SEt يرسل البيانات الموجودة عليه للاكسيل 
اتمني ان تكون مشاركة مفيدة

المشاركة موجودة علي المنتدي التالي

http://projectmangement.montadamoslim.com/montada-f15/topic-t234.htm#1340


----------



## حمزهههههه (25 نوفمبر 2009)

يا ريت نعمل طريه زي دي ل بريمافيرا 6


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاء الله كل خير وجعلك زخرا للمسلمين


----------



## saryadel (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير , ملفين ممتازين


----------



## mustafasas (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الأمين (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (30 يناير 2010)

مع خالص الشكر لكل من ساهم بمشاركته فى هذا الموضوع القيم مع تحياتى


----------



## بودى59 (30 يناير 2010)

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعمنا ماينفعنا
خالص الشكر للاخوان


----------



## nawalid6 (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا فتحت الملفات لكن كيفية استخدامه مع الماكرو ممكن الشرح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ST.ENG (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود والمعلومة الممتلزة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ...........


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Engineer / Eqramy (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع مهم جداااااااا جزاك الله خير بس الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء رفع الملفات من جديد وشكراااااااااا


----------



## fandejef (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل......رجاءا رفع الملفات من جديد وشكرا......*


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدهارون (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks, but both links not working


----------



## ابومحمدالفلسطينى1 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلب عن شرح البرنامج*

لقد حاولت رفع الشرح من الرابط ولكنة محذوف الشرح ارجوا المساعدة بتزويدى بشرح مع تقديرى واحترامى


----------



## سوزان شقير (20 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحتوا ياشباب ساعدونا الروابط لا تعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمان55 (18 يناير 2011)

انا اول مرة اشترك بس بحاول استفاد شكرا خالص


----------



## bryar (20 يناير 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل يرجى اعادتها لأن الموضوع جدا مهم لنا


----------



## engsasa (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engsasa (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*الروابط لا تعمل......رجاءا رفع الملفات من جديد وشكرا......*


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=2]Oops!! The requested URL was not found on this server !.[/h]


----------



## medoyassen (16 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن تنزل الروابط تاني لان الخالية لا تعمل ... ارجو الرد سريعا


----------

